# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Κοκκινο φως

## olorin

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα PS3...Αυτο που κάνει είναι ότι πατώντας το βγαζει το πρασινο φωτάκι, μετά αμέσως κάνει μπιπ και αναβοσβήνει συνεχόμενα κόκκινο φως...Είδα σε διαφορα forum και στο youtube ότι θελει reflow τα chips...Τους έκανα με το heatgun 5 λεπτα το καθένα,έβαλα νέες πάστες αλλά κάνει πάλι το ίδιο...ξερετε τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα οπως τα παρουσιαζουν στο youtube.Για να σου ξανα δουλεψει και να πεις οτι θα σου κρατησει θα πρεπει να κανεις reballing στην rsx(gpu) που θα κοστισει βεβαια αρκετα.
Με reflow αντε να σου κρατησει καποιες μερες και αυτο αν πετυχει το reflow.

----------

goulf (26-02-16), Gregpro (01-07-15), jakektm (27-05-15), katmadas (26-05-15)

----------


## olorin

> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα οπως τα παρουσιαζουν στο youtube.Για να σου ξανα δουλεψει και να πεις οτι θα σου κρατησει θα πρεπει να κανεις reballing στην rsx(gpu) που θα κοστισει βεβαια αρκετα.
> Με reflow αντε να σου κρατησει καποιες μερες και αυτο αν πετυχει το reflow.


Πως μπορω να κάνω σωστο reflow και ας δουλέψει για λίγο...;;;Το πρόβλημα που ανεφερα είναι σίγουρα απο κει;

----------


## katmadas

oXI δεν ειναι σιγουρα απο εκει.
Επρεπε να παρατηρησεις πριν το κονκινο λαμπακι και ενα κιτρινο να αναβει.
Αλλα και να μην ηταν απο εκει μετα την προσπαθεια σου μπορει να ειναι πλεον και απο εκει.
Σωστο ρεφλοου μην περιμενεις να το μαθεις απο εδω.Ασε που σαν επισκευη το ρεφλοου για μενα δεν ειναι καν επισκευη...

----------


## thanasis 1

> Πως μπορω να κάνω σωστο reflow και ας δουλέψει για λίγο...;;;Το πρόβλημα που ανεφερα είναι σίγουρα απο κει;


Το προβλημα σου προερχεται κατα 110% απο την gpu στην μητρικη(rsx).
Tο reflow για να γινει σωστα εκτος απο ενα πιστολη θερμου αερα θα πρεπει να υπαρχει και ενας preheater,απο την στιγμη που εβαλες το χερι σου δεν εχει καμια σημασια να το πας πλεον σε 
καποιον ωστε να σου κανει σωστο reflow ή reball στο chip γιατι δεν ξερεις αν με την προσπαθεια σου το εκαψες ή εκαψες κατι διπλανο.
Σε ποση θερμοκρασια ειχες το πιστολη σε αυτα τα πεντε λεπτα??

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Συγγνωνη που παρεμβαινω αλλα σημερα αποκτησα την ιδια ακριβως βλαβη.αλλα εγω την αποκτησα αφου προσπαθησα να βγαλω την ψυκτρα απο τον επεξεργαστη και δεν τα καταφερα.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Εγω ειχα πρασινη εικονα.με την προσπαθεια να λυσω την πρασινη εικονα τωρα αποκτησα και αυτο.τι να κανω??? :Head:  :Head:

----------

